# Anzeigetafel erstellen



## Hoschi123 (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich brauche eine Art Anzeigetafel, die aber ein ganz bestimmtes Format benötigt.

Es müssen 3 Ziffern zu sehen sein, die sich jeweils an einem Knopf von 0 - 9 verstellen lassen. 
Die ganze Anzeige darf auch nicht größer als 7 x 10 cm sein. Also quasi in der Form eines Handydisplays.

Wie nennt man Leute die so etwas bauen können? Kennt ihr so jemanden?


----------



## PC Heini (3. Juli 2012)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Board

Hier dürftest Du an der richtigen Adresse sein; http://forum.electronicwerkstatt.de/phpBB/forum_34.html
Da sind einige Profis darunter, die Dir weitershelfen können. Registrieren, klar formulieren was Du willst, vor hast und die Antworten werden folgen. Ich denke da mal an Zählerbausteine.

Gruss PC Heini


----------

